# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  CẢM NHẬN DU LỊCH - Singapore – Malaysia

## Bảo Huyền

*Khách hàng:  Dương Văn Hải* : “Tôi được phép đại diện cho nhóm 7 thành viên bạn bè, trong đó có bà xã mình, lần đầu tiên bà xã đi du lịch cùng* Du Lịch Việt* vì trước đó bà xã mình cùng bạn bè đi tour của những công ty lữ hành khác. Bà xã mình và nhóm bạn khen quá trời công ty của các bạn, tổ chức rất chu đáo, đón tiếp từ khâu mua tour đến khi đi về, nhất là cháu Hướng dẫn viên Lợi rất nhiệt tình, có tinh thần trách nhiệm cao của người hướng dẫn tầm cỡ, trình độ tốt, lưu loát trong từ ngữ, giải thích rất rõ ràng những danh lam thắng cảnh của nước sở tại, văn hóa lịch sử của nước mình tham quan, đó là một lợi thế hết sức thành công của các bạn. Các bạn đã làm được và tổ chức được một tour du lịch thật ý nghĩa đối với đoàn chúng tôi. 


Tất cả bạn bè trong đoàn chúng tôi rất hài lòng trong chuyến đi này và hẹn sẽ cùng *Du Lịch Việt* các bạn đồng hành những chuyến du lịch sau. Một lần nữa, đoàn chúng tôi kính chúc* công ty Du Lịch Việt* ngày một lớn mạnh hơn trên thương trường du lịch. Và đoàn chúng tôi cũng chân thành cám ơn đến cháu Lợi – Hướng dẫn viên đã mang đến cho đoàn một chuyến đi đầy kỉ niệm đẹp của tuổi U60 các cô chú. Chúc con nhiều sức khỏe với nhiều niềm vui trong cuộc sống.”

----------


## ruaconx11

Du lịch Singapore...

----------

